

Ask HN: when are the comment scores coming back - maxer

i find it hard to filter through comments
======
tokenadult
The issue of what to do about comment quality on HN was brought up in a thread
by pg just twelve days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403696>

He wrote, "The problem has several components: comments that are (a) mean
and/or (b) dumb that (c) get massively upvoted."

The current experiment of not showing comment scores on comment threads
started even more recently. My guess on the timing is that the current
experiment (and perhaps other experiments) will continue until it is clear
what kind of settings on HN do the best to encourage all of us to upvote good
comments (that's the crucial step) and NOT upvote mean or dumb comments. Check
the bestcomments view of HN content

<http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments>

to get a look from time to time at what comments are receiving the most
upvotes.

P.S. Please help everyone's filtering (which is still reflected in comment
vertical placement in a thread) by upvoting the comments that the most
thoughtful and informative.

